# Disabling Incessant Renewal Reminders in Norton 360



## JRsDad (Mar 9, 2008)

11 Months into a 12-month 5-seat license of N360 I started getting renewal notices on all 5 seats every hour or so. The popups give you 2 choices - renew now or later. No way to opt out or say "Remind me in 15 days" like other packages.

Symantec Bombay support tells me nothing can be done. The reminders are only supposed to come up when you run a scan. Since I have scans set to run as needed in background, this appears to mean that the popups will come up all the time when the system initiates a scan. Frequently that means twice within 5 minutes...

Escalated tech India's solution - give me an extra month on my subscription to put off the reminders.

Any Symantec people out there? You remember how Turbotax a few years ago got the great idea to use copy protection so you could only read files on one machine? Remember how much market share it lost, and how they changed back the next year? This is not smart marketing, it is harassment that is more inclined to get business people to swear off Norton products!

I am tired of working on a spreadsheet only to have a popup hyjack the system priority. I don't want my people to have to see these popups and try to figure out what to do (the idea is to put protection *beyond* their reach!).

I scanned the Registry to see if there were any obvious tweaks and found nothing. I have been using Peter Norton's products since they were hanging in plastic bags on the walls of Heathkits and Radio Shack - and I have never been so annoyed.

Any ideas short of uninstalling before the license ends?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Check this out http://searchg.symantec.com/search?...c_en_US&output=xml_no_dtd&context=gbh&x=9&y=9


----------



## JRsDad (Mar 9, 2008)

Heh. Always an option to uninstall, but that means they win - they've got my money and don't have to support me!


----------

